# Brunette to Blonde Before & After Photo Thread



## BritneyDawn (Nov 21, 2009)

So this is like a continuation of my previous thread "Is there a limit to how blonde you can go?" I thought it would be really cool to see before and after type photos of us brunettes who have gone blonde.Id love to see how drastic you've gone and the looks you went for and how blonde you managed to get your dark locks to go! lol I haven't officially gone blonde yet but i will do the before and after photos of me soon as i do.But in the meantime if your up for it,it would be so cool to see before and after photos.

AND its not just limited to brunette to blonde before & afters, it would also be cool to see blondes who have gone dark and redheads who've gone in either direction.Basically any drastic before & after ya know? So i hope everyone joins in on this thread! I think its a fun thread and also inspiring to see different hair looks.


I thought i would add that if you don't want to do this photo because your not comfortable showing photos of yourself on an open forum.Or maybe feel self conscious about something then just remember you can always use the "paintshop" on your pc and block out your face or anything that makes you uncomfortable to show.

But i am rethinking this thread now.Perhaps it just wasn't a fun thread idea like i thought lol Unfortunately i don't think i can delete threads,so if you've wasted your time reading this thread and you think wow i dumb thread lol Sorry


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2009)

This was me in January this year:






And this is me today:






FOTD: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/i...te-now-152950/


----------



## Modmom (Dec 4, 2009)

I think this is a GREAT idea for a thread!  I recently went from blonde (my avatar pic) to blonde with dark chocolate streaks and under the back.  I've tried to take pics, but the flash lightens the dark so much, it's not coming out how it looks in person.  I'll keep trying.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2009)

that is my natural hair colour which is a medium brown.

this is after 4 years of having highlights -






it's not teh best pic because my roots are bad and my hair is frizzing! but you can see how blonde i have gone!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 4, 2009)

Before (my natural hair colour)





After (Current Color)


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 4, 2009)

My natural haircolour (the dark) and my current blonde haircolour.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 7, 2009)

i also think this is a great idea! my hair is naturally brown but has been very very blonde, highlighted, red, etc. i am going to darken my hair  abit and add highlights so i might be able to do a before and after (though i have not seen my natural color in many years).


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 7, 2009)

Susanne you so SO pretty!  You are so lucky you look great as a blonde and also as a brunette - I am jealous


----------



## ShortnSassy (Dec 9, 2009)

*deleted*


----------

